# Waving The White Flag



## PeKyng (Dec 8, 2013)

My wife and I have been married for a little over two years, and already... we are moving towards a divorce. No, this is not something that I want and I have done all that I could to fight it, but there is nothing that I can do.

I know that there is no one on this planet without fault, but I do believe in the strength and value of a marriage. What's funny is I thought that she and I were on the same page when it came to marriage. I was under the impression that we were going to be together for the rest of our days. Sadly, this was not even close to the truth or a reality.

She has spent the majority of the time away because her job considered her to travel. I traveled with her for a month and we bonded and became closer than we ever were. She had surgery a few months later (partial hysterectomy), and like a husband is supposed to do... I never left her side and took care of her for three months.

She went back to work and traveled away from home for a month and then she finally came home and was hired by a company that he "friend" (a female) works for. She was happy that they were going to work together, and at first, so was I. This is when the ship started to take on water.

Her friend has invaded my marriage and was successful in planting the seeds of hate and destruction into my wife's mind. Everything began to unravel. She even took up the spare room in her friend's home as her "home away from home". She became more of a family with her friend and her friend's boyfriend than with me. I became less and less important, and I saw less and less of her. She would go to work and then to her friend's house. She would text me and tell me that she wasn't coming home that night.

This has been going on for a year. I was fortunate enough to have my wife accompany me to marriage counseling. We went for a few months, but this one week... my wife was looking for any reason that she could to once again unravel our slow but steady progress. She became fixated on a certain issue which started out innocent enough, and made it into a full blown incident. I am still amazed at the collapse as I type this out. 

Two days later, on Feb. 12, she went to the courthouse and filed for divorce. She was so proud of her actions that she called a mutual friend and told them about what she had done. They called and informed me. If you listened closely, you could hear my heart breaking.

She sends me a text on the morning of Valentine's Day and asks me if we could have sex that night. I didn't respond, and when she came home she asked me again. We had sex that night and she told me the next day that she filed. She told me that if I do not contest the divorce, she and I could have sex all of the time and do things together. So, as long as I kept my silence during all of this, I could be "married". Yeah... strange... I know.

Since the house was in her name, she was allowing it to be foreclosed on and she wanted to move into a trailer not too far from our home in a gated community. She gave me keys to the trailer and she even moved my items into the home. Until she received the paperwork in the mail about my filing to contest the divorce. She took the keys from me, refused to touch or talk to me and moved my items out of the home.

I had to move into a shelter. I am a veteran of the armed forces who served and fought in a war. Her friend has a greater influence on my wife and they continue to be even closer. 

I have been following "The 180" and I haven't seen my wife in almost three weeks. She will randomly text me to tell me that my mail is somewhere or ask me if I have taken my remaining items from the house.

I am completely heart broken, broken, sad, and upset. I don't even know where things went wrong or if they ever went wrong. Once her friend got her hooks into my wife, everything changed. She controls her like a remote controlled toy. My wife and I haven't even had a chance to really complete our foundation and bond in marriage so that we can weather a storm. She quit on me for no reason whatsoever.

I have come to the conclusion that there is nothing that I can do. I have fought the fight and I have done all that I can. Although I am not a quitter, there is nothing that I can do to regain my wife or stop this divorce. She has broken me. I cannot and do not wish her well and I feel even deeper about her friend. I feel used and abused. It didn't have to be this way...


----------



## D'arcy (Apr 14, 2014)

Your last paragraph says it all. Let her file the papers, go through the process of divorce and move on. The longer this goes on, the more bitter you will get.

I'm sorry it worked out this way for you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

